# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Συνάντηση συζήτησης με θέμα την εκπαίδευση του καναρινιού φωνής Timbrado

## jk21

Το *Greekbirdclub* 
διοργανώνει την Τετάρτη 29 Οκτωβρίου ,  συνάντηση συζήτησης πάνω στην εκπαίδευση και τα χαρακτηριστικά του τραγουδιού του

*Τιμπράντο*


με την φιλική συμμετοχή του προέδρου του συλλόγου *Φ*ιλοι *Ω*δικων *Π*τηνων*Δω*δεκανησου , *Δημήτρη Κίτσιου* .

Η συμμετοχή θα είναι ελεύθερη για τα μέλη του *GBC* , αλλά και κάθε φίλου του ισπανού τενόρου *TIMBRADO ESPANOL* ,είτε οργανωμένου σε σύλλογο ,είτε απλού χομπίστα .

Χώρος τέλεσης της εκδήλωσης ,ο άνω όροφος της καφετέριας στο *Αλσος Περιστερίου* .




Ώρα έναρξης 19.00

----------


## jk21

Θα επιθυμουσαμε σε οσους ειναι εφικτο και την δηλωση της συμμετοχης σας ,ωστε να κανονιστει εγκαιρα ,το μεγεθος του συνολικου χωρου ,που θα κρατηθει για τις αναγκες του σεμιναριου

----------


## panos70

δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει Τεταρτη 22 Οκτωβριου που θα ειμαι Αθηνα  να συμμετεχω κι εγω ;

----------


## jk21

Πανο δυστυχως ο Δημητρης ερχεται απο Ροδο μονο εκεινες τις ημερες  και μονο τοτε ειναι εφικτο να γινει η εκδηλωση .Για αυτο ειναι και καθημερινη

----------


## panos70

οκ καταλαβα , δεν ειναι αφικτο αλλη ημερομηνια

----------


## jk21

*1.**‎* *jk21**
**2.*‎ nivogr

----------


## mparoyfas

1.‎  jk21
2.‎ nivogr
3. mparoyfas

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δυστυχώς πεφτει σε εβδομαδα που ειμαι βραδυνος στην δουλεια αλλιως θα ημουν σιγουρα παρων.
Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο GBC και σε ολους τους διοργανωτές

----------


## yannis37

1.‎  jk21
2.‎ nivogr
3. mparoyfas
4. yannis37

----------


## jk21

υστερα απο προσωπικη επικοινωνια εκτος φορουμ (λογω καποιου προβληματος συνδεσης )  και σχετικο αιτημα 

1.‎ jk21
2.‎ nivogr
3. mparoyfas
4. yannis37
5.AΘΗΝΑ

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη ,Ηλία δήλωστε και εμένα

----------


## Gardelius

1.‎ jk21
2.‎ nivogr
 3. mparoyfas
4. yannis37
 5.AΘΗΝΑ
6.stefos

----------


## jk21

Oι μερες πλησιαζουν .Πολλα ατομα (σχεδον αλλα 25 και καποια ακομα στο ισως ) εκτος φορουμ εχουν δηλωσει και στην ανακοινωση της εκδηλωσης στο fb  .Ευχομαι να αδραξουν την ευκαιρια ,ακομα περισσοτεροι .Η συμμετοχη των μελων ,να στε σιγουροι ,οτι θα οδηγησει και τους συλλογους αυτονομα ,σε επιπλεον αντιστοιχες εκδηλωσεις (καποιοι εχουν ηδη κανει στο παρελθον ) και τελικα στην διαδοση των τιμπραντο στην ελλαδα ,ακομα περισσοτερο 






> stefos - 24-10-2014 13:51
> 
> καλημερα δημητρη , την τεταρτη για το τιμπραντο δηλωσε και ενα φιλο με το ονομα νικος.
> ευχαριστω


1.‎ jk21
2.‎ nivogr
3. mparoyfas
4. yannis37
5.AΘΗΝΑ
6.stefos + Νικος

----------


## NIKOSP

εκτος απροοπτου θα ειμαι και εγω  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

1.‎ jk21
2.‎ nivogr
3. mparoyfas
4. yannis37
5.AΘΗΝΑ
6.stefos + Νικος
7.NIKOSP

----------


## lefteris13

μεσα κι εγω

----------


## Gardelius

1.‎ jk21
2.‎ nivogr
3. mparoyfas
4. yannis37
5.AΘΗΝΑ
6.stefos + Νικος
7.NIKOSP
8.lefteris13

----------


## jk21

1.‎ jk21
2.‎ nivogr
3. mparoyfas
4. yannis37
5.AΘΗΝΑ
6.stefos + Νικος
7.NIKOSP
8.lefteris13
9.‎oasis + πατερας και υιος

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πριν αποκτήσω καλό είναι να μάθω. Οπότε και εγώ.

----------


## jk21

1.‎ jk21
2.‎ nivogr
3. mparoyfas
4. yannis37
5.AΘΗΝΑ
6.stefos + Νικος
7.NIKOSP
8.lefteris13
9.‎oasis + πατερας και υιος
10. Μανώλης 2

----------


## jimk1

Εκτος απροοπτου και εγω μαζι με την κορη μου Ιουλια να μπαινει στο κλιμα

----------


## jk21

1.‎ jk21
2.‎ nivogr
3. mparoyfas
4. yannis37
5.AΘΗΝΑ
6.stefos + Νικος
7.NIKOSP
8.lefteris13
9.‎oasis + πατερας και υιος
10. Μανώλης 2
11. jimk1+κορη

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, υπάρχει μήπως η δυνατότητα ηχογράφησης η βιντεοσκόπησης, ώστε να παρακολουθήσουμε έστω κι εξ αποστάσεως όσοι δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να έρθουμε;

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα, περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες και βίντεο.

----------


## jk21

Η  εκδηλωση στεφθηκε απο επιτυχια και ειχαμε συμμετοχη μελων μας ,αλλα και μελων συλλογων που δεν ειναι ολα μελη του φορουμ .Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τον Δημητρη τον Κιτσιο ,προσωπικο φιλο και προεδρο του φωπδω  για την συμμετοχη του στην εκδηλωση ,το συνολο των ατομων που συμμετειχαν αλλα και ειδικα καποια κορυφαια στελεχη των τριων εκ των τεσσαρων συλλογων που αποτελουνται πληρως ή σε σημαντικο ποσοστο με εκτροφεις τιμπραντο ( ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν η αποσταση δεν ηταν εμποδιο ,θα ειχαμε και φιλους απο το συλλογο της βορειου ελλαδος ) που τιμησαν την εκδηλωση και θα ελεγα δωσανε με αυτη την κοινη παρουσια ,μια ευχαριστη αυρα ,που εκανε 3 τουλαχιστον ατομα που ηταν στην εκδηλωση ,να μου πουνε σε ξεχωρη στιγμη ,το ιδιο πραγμα ,δηλαδη το ποσο χαρηκανε που ειδανε σε κοινο χωρο και εκδηλωση ,αυτη την κοινη παρουσια ! το GBC θα χαρει στο μελλον να οργανωσει και νεα συναντηση με συμμετοχη εκτροφεων οποιουδηποτε εκ των 4 συλλογων ,παντα ελευθερη για το κοινο και παντα με ολους του συλλογους προσκαλεσμενους !!!

Βιντεοσκοπηση υπηρξε σε μεγαλο μερος του σεμιναριου (επειδη κρατησε αρκετα ,μια μια οι καμερες οσων ειχαν φερει ,βγηκανε off απο μπαταρια )  ,ομως εγινε σε πρωτη φαση τουλαχιστον ,ανεπισημα και  για προσωπικη χρηση .Αν κατι αλλαξει ,θα το δουμε στην πορεια 

Απο φωτο ; μπολικες

----------


## jk21

πριν την εναρξη

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

Αλλα και στη διαρκεια της εκδηλωσης

----------


## koukoulis

Βιντεοσκοπηση υπηρξε σε μεγαλο μερος του σεμιναριου (επειδη κρατησε αρκετα ,μια μια οι καμερες οσων ειχαν φερει ,βγηκανε off απο μπαταρια )  ,ομως εγινε σε πρωτη φαση τουλαχιστον ,ανεπισημα και  για προσωπικη χρηση .Αν κατι αλλαξει ,θα το δουμε στην πορεια 
θερμή Παράκληση:
Αν κάποιο μέλος του φόρουμ έχει βιντεοσκοπήσει την εκδήλωση, ας ανεβάσει το βίντεο.

ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## stefos

Η εκδήλωση παιδιά ηταν άψογη και χρησιμοτατη! Ο ομιλητής κος Κιτσιος μας ανεπτυξε το 
θέμα τιμπραντο και όλα του τα <<μυστικά >> . Επίσης ήταν πρόθυμος να απαντήσει σε 
κάθε ειδους απορίας που ειχαμε , απο εκτροφείς μέχρι απλα μέλη .
Συγχαρητήρια  πολλα !!!στην ομάδα διαχείρησης για την διοργάνωση του σεμιναρίου

----------


## panos70

Συχαρητηρια στην  ομαδα του GBC που οργανωσε μια πετυχημενη εκδηλωση με το αγαπημενο μας πουλι ( τιμπραντο), ολους δεν μπορω να τους γνωριζω αλλα καποια αξιοσεβαστα και τροπαιουχα  μελη με διακρισεις στο χωρο των διαγωνισμων, εδειξαν με την παρουσια τους την μεγαλιωδη και πετυχημενη διαλεξη, και το ποσο σεβαστηκαν τον ομιλητη, αλλα και τον ανθρωπο που τα οργανωσε ολα, και φανηκε το ποσο αγαπητοι  ειναι  στον συγκεκριμενο χωρο

----------


## jk21

Ημουν σαφης .Η βιντεοσκοπηση εγινε για προσωπικη χρηση του καθενος .Αν καποιο μελος εχει βιντεο ,μπορει να το αποστειλει σε οποιον του ζητησει μεσω mail ή πμ αλλα οχι για δημοσια αναρτηση 

ο Δημητρης συμμετειχε εξ αρχης σε μια εκδηλωση που οχι τυχαια ,δεν ονομαστηκε σεμιναριο με εισηγητη εκεινον ,γιατι θεωρει πως οντας μη κριτης ,αλλα απλα ενας εκτροφεας (εστω και με την πειρα που εχει ) διατυπωσε προσωπικες αποψεις και δεν θελει σε πρωτη φαση τουλαχιστον ,να δημοσιοποιηθουν ως ενα σεμιναριο .Ειναι κατι που διευκρινισε και ζητησε και απο τους παρευρισκομενους

----------


## panos70

εγω θα ηθελα το βιντεο της εκδηλωσεις κι οποιος το εχει παρακαλω να μου στειλει π.μ. να του δωσω το imail  μου

----------


## jimk1

Ευχαριστω το gbc που μας εδωσε την ευκαιρια μιας τετοιας εκδηλωσης και μπραβο στον Κιτσιο που μοιραστηκε κομματι των γνωσεων του ανοικτα,και υποστηριξε και τα πιστευω του πανω στο χομπυ.

----------


## HarrisC

Παιδια και γω θα ηθελα να ειμουνα παρων.Οποιος μπορει ας μου στειλει πμ μηπως δω το βιντεακι μπας και μαθω δυο πραγματα για αυτη την υπεροχη ρατσα

----------


## nivogr

Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλησπέρα. Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση μου. Θέλω να ευχαριστώ προσωπικά τον φίλο Δημήτρη κοινός ως JK21 και το φόρουμ για την πρόσκληση να συμμετέχω σε μια συζήτηση περί ΤΙΜΠΡΑΝΤΟ ΕΣΠΑΝΟΛ. Επίσης ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστω θέλω να πω στα παιδιά του συλλόγου μου που μερικοι ήρθαν από πολύ μακριά χωρίς όμως να ξεχνώ και να θέλω να πω ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ  ευχαριστώ σε όλους τους φίλους που ήτανε εκεί είτε απλοί λάτρεις του Ισπανού τενόρου είτε μέλη άλλων συλλόγων .Άξιο λόγου είναι πως εκεί ήτανε και φίλοι από τα παλιά αλλά και άτομα που ηγούνται σε συλλόγους ήτανε ένα βήμα να βρεθούμε  όλοι από κοντά. Ξανά ευχαριστώ όλους σας και να ξέρετε πως μου δώσατε δύναμη να το ξανά πραγματοποιήσουμε και να το κάνουμε ακόμα καλύτερο .Με πολύ σεβασμό πολλούς χαιρετισμούς σε όλους.

----------


## jk21

Εγω να σε ευχαριστησω για μια ακομα φορα Δημητρη !!! το χαρηκα οσο εσυ ,ισως και περισσοτερο !!!!

Να σαι παντα καλα φιλε !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την προσπάθεια σας...

----------


## jk21

Hρθε η στιγμη που μπορω να ανακοινωσω και δημοσια , κατι που γνωριζα οτι συντομα θα ειναι και επισημο 

Συγχαρητηρια στον φιλο μου  ,στον ατομο που μου χαρισε το πρωτο τιμπραντακι ,στον εκτροφεα που συμμετειχε με τις γνωσεις του και την εμπειρια του στο παρον σεμιναριο και εδω και λιγο καιρο 
*
 Κριτη των τιμπραντο 

*



Δημητρη καλη συνεχεια στους στοχους σου ,πανω στο αγαπημενο σου τιμπραντο !!!   Ευχομαι και συ και οποιο αλλο παιδι στην πορεια ,κερδισει τη διακριση αυτη (του κριτη του τιμπραντο εσπανιολ ) να ερθει η στιγμη να κρινεται πουλακια στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα καναρινιων φωνης και ειδικα του ενος και ενιαιου τιμπραντο εσπανιολ  , με συμμετοχη ολων των ελληνικων συλλογων  !!!

----------


## anonymous

Τα συγχαρητηρια μου στον ανθρωπο που μοχθει για την προωθηση της πραγματικης καναρινοκουλτουρας και του τιμπραδο στην  χωρα μας.
Ευχαριστω στον ανθρωπο που απλοχερα μεταφερει τις γνωσεις και την εμπειρια του.
Συγχαρητηρια Δημητρη Κιτσιο και καλη συνεχεια και με την νεα ιδιοτητα σου στην ηδη καταξιωμενη πορεια σου στον υπεροχο κοσμο του τιμπραδο!.

----------


## stefos

> Hρθε η στιγμη που μπορω να ανακοινωσω και δημοσια , κατι που γνωριζα οτι συντομα θα ειναι και επισημο 
> 
> Συγχαρητηρια στον φιλο μου  ,στον ατομο που μου χαρισε το πρωτο τιμπραντακι ,στον εκτροφεα που συμμετειχε με τις γνωσεις του και την εμπειρια του στο παρον σεμιναριο και εδω και λιγο καιρο 
> *
>  Κριτη των τιμπραντο 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Δημήτρη να τον ξανά καλέσουμε παλι για σεμιναριο στο άλσος , πραγματικά η βραδιά ηταν υπεροχή και όλοι φύγαμε σοφοτεροι. Ο Δημήτρης Κιτσιος έχει και γνώσεις και μεταδοτικότητα!! Ασε που το φόρουμ έχει γεμίσει τιμπραντοφιλους !!

----------


## jk21

Αυτο εχει ηδη γινει Στεφανε και ο Δημητρης ειναι θετικος ,αρκει να βολεψει να βρισκεται Αθηνα

----------


## jk21

> 




Ο Δημητρης σημερα χτυπησε σοβαρα σε τροχαιο με μηχανακι ... Θελω οσοι τον ξερετε και οσοι δεν τον ξερετε αλλα αγαπατε εστω εμενα , να προσευχηθουμε ολοι για κεινον !  Θα παρακαλεσω να μην υπαρξουν αλλα σχολια , μεχρι να υπαρξουν νεα

----------


## jk21

Καλο ταξιδι φιλε μου   :sad: 






http://timbradohellas.blogspot.gr/

----------


## jimk1

Καλή ανταμωση παλικάρι μου

----------


## wild15

Καλό παράδεισο

----------


## stam64

κρίμα να χάνονται έτσι νέοι άνθρωποι, 

κρίμα κρίμα κρίμα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα.

----------


## xrisam

Nα αναπαυτεί το παλικάρι...

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλο παραδεισο παλικαρι μου

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι ...  :sad:

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλό παράδεισο. ..

----------


## Efthimis98

Το πρωί σηκώθηκα και διάβασα τη δημοσίευση του Δημήτρη στο facebook. Κρίμα που χάνονται έτσι άδικα άνθρωποι. Καλό παράδεισο Δημήτρη!

----------


## gtsaka

Κριμα...καλο Παραδεισο να εχει

----------


## stefos

Καλό παράδεισο, συλλυπητήρια και κουράγιο στους δικούς του και περισσότερο στην μανούλα του

----------


## Andromeda

Kαλο παραδεισο..

----------


## jk21

Οταν ο Δημητρης σαρωνε τις πρωτιες ( 1η , 2η θεση στα μονα , 1η ,2η Θεση στις τετραδες  στον διαγωνισμο του ΕΛΣΥΤΙ το 2009 )

----------


## jk21

Πηγη :https://www.facebook.com/groups/1569320633330599/



Μπραβο στην πρωτοβουλια του ΣΥΚΦΕ να τιμησει τη μνημη του Δημητρη με αυτο τον τροπο και προσωπικα στον προεδρο του και φιλο Αντωνη !

----------


## jk21

Eνας χρόνος μακριά απ την οικογενειά του , τους φίλους του , το χόμπυ ,  τον ορατό κόσμο ! Δημήτρη να σε έχει καλά ο Θεός , όπου και να σαι !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ο Θεός να τον έχει αναπαυμένο .

----------


## IscarioTis

Ο Θεος να τον εχει καλα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

